# Good strains for a great Body High



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello everyone-
    I'm lookin to grow something that will give me a nice buzzing body high:shocked: . Any suggestions?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 22, 2008)

Grape-ape is my fave but pretty much any indica harvested with mostly amber trichomes will give you that couchlock-body type high


----------



## I Eat Valium (Oct 22, 2008)

Get Alaskan Ice from GreenHouse Seeds.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 22, 2008)

I suggest some Northern Lights


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

:yeahthat:​


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 22, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> Get Alaskan Ice from GreenHouse Seeds.


 
I've actually thought about that one. I'm trying to find a top notch strain or 2 for an indoor winter grow. I'm on my second grow now and have learned alot. I want to have a go at some high quality strains.

I've been looking closely at Next Generation and British Columbia Seed Company. These are through green life seeds. NG has pure Romulan and some nice looking Romulan hybrids while BCSC has some awesome looking strains as well. Or Vancouver seed company.....decisions decisions 

Any more suggestions on some quality strains that lean toward indica and have a nice body high? My price range is $50-$100/pack. Don't really want to mess with fems.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 22, 2008)

check out BC seedking, basically everything is 50 or 60 bucks, and you can get some very nice strains from them, usually with a deal


----------



## rami (Oct 24, 2008)

G 13

could not feel my legs after i smoked that. Best body high i ever got.


----------



## gmo (Oct 25, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> check out BC seedking, basically everything is 50 or 60 bucks, and you can get some very nice strains from them, usually with a deal



x2.  Check out my journal for some pics of the kush that I got from them.  You get 15 seeds per pack too, instead of 10 like most other breeders/banks.  Very good prices and I got 5 extra purps seeds and 6 extra kush seeds with my order.  41 seeds for $110, can't beat that IME.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*I almost paid 110 for 1 pack of 10 TGA seeds. I would have too if Hemp Depot didnt sell for less...*


----------



## viper1951 (Oct 25, 2008)

got to consider Jack Herer I really like it  still functional great body buzz and can smoke it all day  all my friends like it as well, not bad growing good producer
medium hight plant great high  my fav


----------



## leafminer (Nov 10, 2008)

Aurora! First time I sampled the grow I was unable to reach the remote for like 3 hours, and it was only on the table in front of me...


----------

